# دراسة عن الاسمدة الوسفاتية وعن شركات الاسمدة الفوسفاتية



## kokzeng (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو مساعدتي باي معلومة عن الاسمدة الفوسفاتية والشركات العالمية لانتاج الاسمدة الفوسفاتية ومن هي هذه الشركات وما المكائن والخطوط الانتاجية المستعملة لصناعة الاسمدة الفوسفاتية .
ولكم جزيل الشكر.​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أغسطس 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الملف ....


----------



## kokzeng (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا سامهندس المحبة ولك جزيل العرفان على المساعدة واجو المعذرة على ت
اخري في الاجابة


----------



## aladoz (17 أبريل 2011)

no


----------



## محمد ابورحمة (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكررررررررا


----------



## enga5h (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*اسمده فيسوفيه*

ارجو منك ان تتطلع على موقع شركه سابك السعوديه
Welcome to the SABIC homepage
thanks


----------

